# Diesel Tuners??



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm looking into a tuner for the Ford 6.4, The Bully Dog reviews OK. Has any of you had good or bad luck with this upgrade?


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm running a Banks system on a '09 Duramax. I went 'all in' : new air cleaner, turbo inlet, new intercooler, new exhaust, tuner, iQ on the dash. The truck runs better and certainly pulls better. I am of the opinion that 'tuner only' systems don't get all the gains possible out of the engine. A new tuner with factory parts is not optimized. There are other parts of the air/fuel loop that would need upgrade or modification to capture the maximum benefits. So, the user is potentially leaving performance on the table by only adding the tuner. The user has to decide if this is enough benefit. In my case, I wanted a robust system that worked efficiently, got solid results, but didn't put parts at risk. That drove me to scrounge up the money for a front to back approach.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

For a 6.4 if you tune you need to delete the dpf to gain reliability. Your best bet would be a h&s mini maxx or a Spartan tuner. Overlook tuners like edge, bullydog, etc because they don't support custom tunes. and they don't delete the dpf. Get in contact with a reputable shop like no limit diesel, or Rudys diesel.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

20156, thats what got me going towards the tuner idea is I want to block the EGR and DPF.

Thank you for your insight.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

No problem. I have had my 6.7 deleted for 2 years and I think it's the best modification that can be done to any newer diesel. You can go to one of the power stroke forums (powerstroke army is the best) and gain some great knowledge from there about the aftermarket world.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I want to delete both my 6.4's, but I'm worried about noise. I'm older and done with the "hot rod" thing. I like a quiet truck. Also want to be considerate to neighbors.
All I want to do is the delete and a very mild tow tune. My tucks have all the factory power necessary to accomplish my work.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> I want to delete both my 6.4's, but I'm worried about noise. I'm older and done with the "hot rod" thing. I like a quiet truck. Also want to be considerate to neighbors.


AMEN brother!!!! It gets old=the fact that these young whipper snappers fell so much self-importance that they think everyone should have to know when they come and go...and have to listen to their music along the way.

73, Mark


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll second the h&s or Spartan tuners. My uncle has one on his '08 6.4 ps. Works great and increased fuel economy greatly. Also it's not much if any louder than the factory setup.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Orc hard6 
You sure about the noise?
Heard some deleted trucks and they have a bad sound to them. Sounds like a turbo whine breathing through a steel pipe.
That was a friends duramax


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I think thats because the DPF is a pretty good sound dampener. Our 6.7 dodge is deleted and the exhaust note is fine most of the time but on the highway it can really mess with the head after a few hours of that low drone.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

glasswrongsize said:


> AMEN brother!!!! It gets old=the fact that these young whipper snappers fell so much self-importance that they think everyone should have to know when they come and go...and have to listen to their music along the way.
> 73, Mark


Mark, I thought that 'thumping noise' was to get the wildlife a chance to know their are coming and get of the road, kind of like the British did with their drummers. :lol: Larry


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

glasswrongsize said:


> AMEN brother!!!! It gets old=the fact that these young whipper snappers fell so much self-importance that they think everyone should have to know when they come and go...and have to listen to their music along the way.
> 
> 73, Mark





r82230 said:


> Mark, I thought that 'thumping noise' was to get the wildlife a chance to know their are coming and get of the road, kind of like the British did with their drummers. :lol: Larry


Gentlemen gentlemen, how quickly we forget our own misspent youths of fast loud cars/trucks, and loud music....I was listening to a couple of Nazareth songs the other day and thought how mellow they sound compared to what they call music today and realized that that was the hardcore rock-n-roll of my youth..... damn I am getting old


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thorim said:


> Gentlemen gentlemen, how quickly we forget our own misspent youths of fast loud cars/trucks, and loud music....I was listening to a couple of Nazareth songs the other day and thought how mellow they sound compared to what they call music today and realized that that was the hardcore rock-n-roll of my youth..... damn I am getting old


Love Hurts??


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Love Hurts??


Ken,

The Ford 6.4 L also has a small muffler aft of all the pollution junk. I think it's supposed to do an adequate job of taking away the "tin pipe" reverberation, but I don't want to do the delete until I hear from someone who has a 6.4L and has done the delete job. 
Too much heart ache to go back and fix it once the delete is done.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Love Hurts??


These might not be Diesel Tuners but tunes you can listen to while driving in your diesel lol

This Flight Tonight: 




Broken Down Angel: 



 There is another youtube video of this song which was better but was a bit racy. I believe in having choices 2nd one is the racy one for those that want to view.






Shanghai'd In Shanghai: 




Hair Of The Dog:


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

My 6.7 powerstroke has a 5 inch strait pipe, to me when driving normal it is not that loud (it may be to some people) but when you open up the throttle that's when it gets really loud.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have no desire to install a new/larger exhaust.
I just want to delete the DPF & CAT and whatever tune is required to shut the DPF injection down without throwing a code.


----------



## valleyforage (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a 6.4 with DPF and EGR delete, the truck is noticeably louder when you are outside of the truck, inside you cant tell. You will have to get a tuner other wise it will go into limp mode. I have a Spartan and run the 70hp tune,, this does not smoke at all where as the high hp tunes do. I can't say I am crazy about the noise level but I am happy with the increased fuel mileage and how much smoother the truck runs.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

valleyforage said:


> I have a 6.4 with DPF and EGR delete, the truck is noticeably louder when you are outside of the truck, inside you cant tell. You will have to get a tuner other wise it will go into limp mode. I have a Spartan and run the 70hp tune,, this does not smoke at all where as the high hp tunes do. I can't say I am crazy about the noise level but I am happy with the increased fuel mileage and how much smoother the truck runs.


That sucks. Did you leave the small muffler on your exhaust? Or removed it?


----------



## valleyforage (Apr 28, 2015)

Kept it on


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

What's the rules when a guy goes to trade?Do you have to take the delete kit off and replace the stock pollution crap?


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

H & S is a good one.Change oil at 5000 and fuel filters as well.Plan on replacing radiator and cab/body mounts and add a coolant filter.Do the deletes and updates such as both radiator hoses and coolant cap and related stuff.Truck will be louder if dpf and cat are removed.Emision stuff was partially removed when I bought from dealer so I finished it up myself.Off road tuner or you cannot do the deletes


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What my guy does is remove the guts inside the DPF and the cat and re-install them. No straight pipe.

I wonder if this will cut down on exhaust noise compared to straight pipe?


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I made the deal on the 08' 4x4 F-350 6.4 w/92,000 miles, extended cab (NOT crew cab!) Now I'll monkey with all the upgrade stuff. First thing is a flatbed as the truck was a power company service box set-up that is now gone. It has RUBBER floor mats!

I plan to use some of the info supplied by the thread responses, Mike


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

The "upgrades"--cold air $350, Mini Max tuner $1200, deletes for DPF/EGR $500 end up sorta expensive....my question is what is the true mileage gain?


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Orc hard6
> You sure about the noise?
> Heard some deleted trucks and they have a bad sound to them. Sounds like a turbo whine breathing through a steel pipe.
> That was a friends duramax


If it's too loud you can always add a muffler. Just cut out a section of the strait pipe that replaces the dpf and install a muffler. 
And yes the duramax's do seem louder than the 6.4 ps.


----------



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Orc hard6
> You sure about the noise?
> Heard some deleted trucks and they have a bad sound to them. Sounds like a turbo whine breathing through a steel pipe.
> That was a friends duramax


My 97 F 350 has a noticeable turbo whine coming thru the straight pipe but not so loud overall, sounds good.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

azmike, I gained an a honest 2-3mpg, plus I don't have to deal with regens anymore so that will save me a lot over the life of the truck.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I would not do that. Price a new DPF and cat for if you need to resell the truck as stock. He is destroying parts that cost about 4000$ to replace if you have to some day.



JD3430 said:


> What my guy does is remove the guts inside the DPF and the cat and re-install them. No straight pipe.
> 
> I wonder if this will cut down on exhaust noise compared to straight pipe?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I would say a little more in the cummins we have. Previous owner claimed 21 mpg highway, I can't seem to get that but can see a bit over 20.

I inherited the truck, if buying new I'd just get a DEF truck and not bother with deletes.



20156point7 said:


> azmike, I gained an a honest 2-3mpg, plus I don't have to deal with regens anymore so that will save me a lot over the life of the truck.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> I would not do that. Price a new DPF and cat for if you need to resell the truck as stock. He is destroying parts that cost about 4000$ to replace if you have to some day.





slowzuki said:


> I would not do that. Price a new DPF and cat for if you need to resell the truck as stock. He is destroying parts that cost about 4000$ to replace if you have to some day.


They're already destroyed. The DPF doesn't work anymore.
I actually talked to him today. Said he has a relatively new DPF he can install on my truck. He's working me up a price. 
I may go this way. I don't want a loud truck.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We did the EGR cooler removal (both upper and lower), catalytic converter and stock air cleaner. The coolers were the toughest part of the job.

Installed a K&N cold air filter and reprogramed the EGR and Cat delete with a DPF-R plus unit.

It runs great, a very big gain! A different truck with no codes flashing! The lie-o-meter got to 20.4 mpg on a 45 mile test run yesterday. It is not loud or much different from inside.

I'll put up a photo when we finish the flatbed.

I added some pix's of the project...as we needed to move some alfalfa (turn it into $)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> I would say a little more in the cummins we have. Previous owner claimed 21 mpg highway, I can't seem to get that but can see a bit over 20.
> 
> I inherited the truck, if buying new I'd just get a DEF truck and not bother with deletes.


First off slow, if you were buying a new truck you would HAVE to get a DEF truck......there are no alternatives. And I agree, I wouldn't bother with the deletes until the systems start failing or having issues.....I don't mind spending money on the fluid, but I ain't spending a bunch of money on the DEF system....in that case, deletes look appealing...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My next "play money" is going to be put into a fix for my 350. She's got a cracked DPF and when it does a rwgen, the fuel just turns into gray smoke. 550 DPF seems to be holding.
Some design, huh? These DPfs crack inside after 100k + miles inside. Then the crack allows un burnt fuel to make huge plumes of smoke to be emitted from the tailpipe. 
Had a guy pull up next to me at an intersection telling me my engine was about to blow. I told him, "nope, it's a defective Ford diesel particulate filter. If you don't like it, call Ford Motor Company". 
I really like the trucks, but the DPF systems really ruin an otherwise solid truck.


----------

